# Smok Baby Beast RBA



## gdigitel (9/11/16)

Greetings
In the attempt to become a full on DIY'er I am looking for Smok Baby Beast RBA for my Alien aka Ugly B!&ch.
Delivery to Hermanus is essential.
Thanks


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-tfv8-baby-rba-deck-vape-king.html

This the one you're looking for? I've lost track of all Smok's tanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (9/11/16)

Thanks @Stosta 
Hopefully ill be able to post on the Vape Mail Thread soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

